# dove not feeding



## amberluka (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello!! 

I have hand reared many a bird, however, I have never come across a fledgling dove that seems incapable of feeding itself. Edward (Ed) - so named cos he suffered a head injury at the beak of another, is a healthy hand reared 6/7 week old dove and can pick seed up but does not eat it just flirts it all over the place, I am afraid he will never feed himself and am now stuck with an otherwise happy and healthy bird but one I have to feed twice a day by hand. Will he learn? am I just fortunate to have never come across this before as its common or is he doomed? I hope not I am very fond of Edward now...please advise someone thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he needs to be taught.. usually they learn from seeing their parents eat from a dish of grain.. your hand may have to "eat" seed and peck at it to get him interested.. usually they do pick them up and play with them before they learn how to swallow them.. you can pop a few in the back of his throat and let him swallow them..then peck again in the dish with your fingers... if he could see other birds eating it may help..


----------



## amberluka (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Thank you, yes Ive been putting him in with the others (we have an aviary) so he sees them, I will try the pecking action tho, fingers crossed it will dawn on him. He's drinking ok jut not eating, Ill persevere anyway...thank you


----------

